# polishing takobiki honyaki by traditional method



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## never mind (Mar 12, 2019)

Buddy, how many years have you done hand polishing? How long is this takobiki? Nice work!


----------



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Mar 12, 2019)

takobiki is 360mm. this is actually first traditional sword polish method I did. I am new to this sport. so far I polished and flattened 6 honyaki knives and few kasumi so pretty much I am novice. thanks.


----------



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Mar 13, 2019)

today I wanted to make it better but all I did is scratches all over the place so had to go step back on hazuya and jizuya. after that mixed nugui a bit different than yesterday and got different results.


----------



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Mar 13, 2019)

photo with flashlight


----------



## geoff_nocon (Mar 13, 2019)

Damn thats amazing


----------



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Mar 13, 2019)

geoff_nocon said:


> Damn thats amazing



thanks Geoff!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2019)

DAMIAN KORDIĆ said:


> takobiki is 360mm. this is actually first traditional sword polish method I did. I am new to this sport. so far I polished and flattened 6 honyaki knives and few kasumi so pretty much I am novice. thanks.



be careful of the flattening... of course getting rid of high and low spots is necessary to polish well, but flat bevels are not. You will find that nearly all japanese knife makers recommend some kind of hamaguri (convex) edge.


----------



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Mar 13, 2019)

JBroida said:


> be careful of the flattening... of course getting rid of high and low spots is necessary to polish well, but flat bevels are not. You will find that nearly all japanese knife makers recommend some kind of hamaguri (convex) edge.



thanks for advice! by the way I watched your videos. very helpful.
this is only my personal observation. 
regarding single bevel knives it is almost impossible to flatten wide bevel knife like usuba because you will need to sacrifice a lot of material and probably make the edge very thin. but the sharpening is much easier and faster with flat bevels (single bevel knives). thats what I noticed in my short working on traditional japanese knives. all advices are more than welcome! thanks


----------



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2019)

Sharpening with flat bevels can absolutely be less time-consuming, but there are benefits to the convex style of sharpening I used, in the sense that you have independent control of the shinogi line and edge and targeting certain areas is easier. Also ease of sharpening at the cost of overall performance is not necessarily worthwhile in my mind.


----------



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Mar 15, 2019)

hamon details


----------



## Kippington (Mar 29, 2019)

Gorgeous work my friend!


----------



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Mar 30, 2019)

Kippington said:


> Gorgeous work my friend!


 thanks


----------

